# Topics > Arts > Music >  PhonicMind, AI powered vocal remover, Kaunas, Lietuva

## Airicist

phonicmind.com

facebook.com/phonicmind

twitter.com/PhonicMind

Co-founder - Simanas Venckauskas

----------

